# Iron Within, Iron Without, an Iron Warriors WIP



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, after a break from 40k I have decided to come back to the hobby and return to my roots with the Iron warriors. After thinking that I would never come back to the hobby I sold all my old models so I'm starting from scratch.

Army theme
I want to stay true to iron warriors while still being able to have creative control so I'm not going to base my Great Company on an existing one. I have always liked the idea of individuals in a chaos army having different loyalties when it comes to the gods so I might do something along those lines and split my army into 4 and give each quarter a different theme (Tanks and drivers all worship Tzeentch, While Infantry are followers of Nurgle).

As for how I'm going to paint them, I'm not a very good painter but I like to think I get better with every model. I don't like bright colours in 40k armies because i think it disagrees with the whole theme of it. Its supposed to be a Grim Dark future but some marines are prancing around in fluorescent pink. I much prefer darker schemes for that reason and also because it hides mistakes (of which i make quite a few) better.

I want to have a very tank heavy army with a lot of long range devastation that supports a small contingent of elite close quarter infantry. so my rough first draft at an army list is this:

HQ
Warsmith (the one from GW website maybe with some conversion)

Lord in terminator armour with chainfist and combi-melta

Elites
2x squads of terminators 

dreadnought using forge world parts

Troops
10 csm with melta and Heavy bolter (i dont like the heavy bolter that comes with the csm pack so i would convert the one from the space marine devastator pack into a more chaos-y version)

10 thousand sons ( not the models from GW, thought about using some dark angel parts to make them robed sort of sorceror looking marines)

10 plauge marines using forge world parts

Heavy support

1 normal vindicator

2x possesed vindicator (just to give me a chance to use some green stuff)

2x land raiders for transporting the terminators.

The pictures below are of a demo model I (mostly) finished yesterday, my brush technique and general painting are not up to the standard i wanted them to be at for this army but I like how the shades went together to give it that Grim Dark sort of feel to it. It looks different IRL, because of the camera flash its a lot brighter than it normally would look but thats mainly so you can see the detail. I'll post images of it once i finish the detail on the yellow and the servo arm with plasma guns on it.

(can' figure out how to enlarge the image :ireful2: but you can click on the pictures to see a bigger version if you want.)

View attachment 959936397

View attachment 959936398

View attachment 959936399​

I hope you like my ideas and paint job and feel free to criticise asall advice/ comments are appreciated.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would recommend photobucket for images to appear in their original size. This looks promising.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Shiny. Very Shiny.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had a rummage around my loft today and found some old space marine stuff (only a few of months old, not ancient). It gave me some ideas for the iron warriors. This dreadnought to be precise.

(I was already using Photobucket so I suppose they are already the default size)

View attachment 959936400​
I painted this by absolutely drenching a white under coated model with badab black. I'm not sure what it is about it but I really like the finish it gives on the model. I thought about perhaps doing all my tanks/walkers like this while doing the infantry metallic because the wash doesn't sit very well on surfaces of smaller models. Thoughts?

I also quite liked the finish on these models but I'm not sure how I would incorporate it into an iron warriors army.

View attachment 959936401​
This was painted with the same technique as above but with a metallic undercoat rather than white. I thought perhaps I make my iron warriors a really dark metal colour that could be achieved by metallic undercoat then badab black washes. I'm not sure but ill have a play around and see what i can come up with.

This is a picture of an iron warrior to show what they look like without the flash on so you can see what they look like more in real life.

View attachment 959936402​
I realised while painting this model that i really don't like bone with the iron warriors colour scheme. It just looks out of place and ruins most of the model.

I have decided I'm going to start off by doing the dreadnought as my first official member of the army (from now till then ill just be doing test models to get everything right before I start.) I'm going to order the forge world iron warriors dreadnought here.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/CHAOS_DREADNOUGHTS_AND_WALKERS/IRON-WARRIORS-DREADNOUGHT.html

Really not sure whether I want the dreadnought to support the terminators and give it close combat weapons or keep it at range with the tanks/infantry. I'm leaning more towards keeping it at range to keep my infantry a bit bulkier and scary to engage with deep strikes and such.

I'll post the results of the metallic/washes attempt in a couple of days


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, I picked up some things at the weekend. Some berzerkers and a terminator lord to be precise. I don't have much to say about them so here's the pictures.

View attachment 959936616

View attachment 959936617

View attachment 959936618

View attachment 959936619

View attachment 959936620

View attachment 959936621

View attachment 959936622​
critique welcome as usual.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome back. Always nice to see a new (or old depending on how you look at it) member of the Chaos fold. It's looking good so far. Hopefully the new codex will drop soon and we will have some real IW rules to work with as well. Until then, keep up the good work! 

Iron Within, Iron Without!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Hello, brother.

I've missed your first posts, so I'm going to answer all of them now:
-Your army composition is nice, fluffy yet somewhat original. You can't go wrong with Nurgle for Troops :grin:
-I disagree with you about the Grim Dark / flashy colours point. The little flashy details are what makes a model "pop", and a completely dark army is boring. Just look at the power sword on your first mini: this is what attracts the eye when you look at it. If you have nothing that can be used as an anchor for the look of someone watching your models, they won't look at it very long. 
-If you have trouble painting the hazard stripes, practice on flat surfaces and avoid the shoulder-pads for now.

-After looking at your Blood Angels, which I must say are gorgeous, I figured out a way to improve your Iron Warriors I believe: you need to thin down your paint, especially the metallics. Just a little bit, but it will truly improve the quality of your painting.
-The FW Dreadnought is amazing. I gave mine a Plasma Cannon and a Power Fist from the loyalist Dreadnought kit, so it is strong both at range and in CC.

-The Berzerkers look nice. Now go get them some backpacks!
-The Lord's base needs some more work, other than that it's good.

Keep going, and you are looking for inspiration take a look at my Log (link in my signature)


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Dies Irae, quick question for you. Have you had much success with your Dread using the plasma cannon? I run mine with a heavy flamer, PF, and Melta and it has worked out great so far. I considered using the plasma cannon but I have some reservations about it. Now that the 6th is out though, I worry that melta might not be the best bet (since melta is no longer king). 

Name = Awesome btw


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Welcome back. Always nice to see a new (or old depending on how you look at it) member of the Chaos fold. It's looking good so far. Hopefully the new codex will drop soon and we will have some real IW rules to work with as well. Until then, keep up the good work!
> 
> Iron Within, Iron Without!


Thanks very much for the compliment, I'm having a love/hate relationship with the new codex right now. I'm anticipating it greatly for obvious reasons but at the same time I'm annoyed that anything I do until the release drops could be invalidated.



Dies Irae said:


> Hello, brother.
> 
> I've missed your first posts, so I'm going to answer all of them now:
> -Your army composition is nice, fluffy yet somewhat original. You can't go wrong with Nurgle for Troops :grin:
> ...



Thanks very much for the advice for the hazard strips. They are the only difficult part of the IW's colour scheme really and you need to get them right. I'll probably go back and re-do the stripes I have already done once I get the stripes right.

When I said I didn't like the bright colours in the grim dark i meant when its in excess. There is no other way to paint for example a torch than with very bright colours. My gripe is when whole models, nay, whole armies are running around with fluorescent pink as their main colour. 

Anyway, I managed to find enough spare time yesterday to finish off a few berserkers. So here they are,

View attachment 959936639

View attachment 959936640

View attachment 959936641

View attachment 959936642
​
A friend of mine gave me his old Daemon Prince because he has no use of it any more. For obvious reasons I cant just use it as it is but I don't have a container big enough (or enough dettol either) to paint strip it. So unless anyone has any suggestions it will probably just go to waste.

View attachment 959936643​


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Spray gun Chaos black over top. Two coats will work and you can paint right over it. It's not the greatest solution, as some of the model's detail will be lost, but it will work, and let you use a daemon prince, which is far better than letting it go to waste.

unless he lacquered it....


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Hey Dies Irae, quick question for you. Have you had much success with your Dread using the plasma cannon? I run mine with a heavy flamer, PF, and Melta and it has worked out great so far. I considered using the plasma cannon but I have some reservations about it. Now that the 6th is out though, I worry that melta might not be the best bet (since melta is no longer king).
> 
> Name = Awesome btw


Thanks 

I have not used my Dreadnought much in last years, but I would say the Plasma cannon is a risky but rewarding option. It destroys everything it fires at, from hordes to Rhinos, but it can overheat now and if you find yourself firing at your own army you will be in a world of pain (although it is less likely to happen with the recent FAQ).

Back to the Berzerkers, they look pretty good, especially the first one.
The Daemon Prince can indeed be painted again, if it's former owner went easy on the paint and with a *single* coat of Chaos Black spray you will be able to paint him without losing much of the details.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, I went back to school two days ago so updates wont be as frequent as before. I'll try to post an update at least once a week and preferably two posts but I suppose ill have to see what life has in store for me.

I haven't made much progress on the iron warriors unfortunately but here are the results. 

View attachment 959936700

.......Hazard Stripes..........:angry::ireful2:

View attachment 959936701

a member of skyrars wolves who has found his way to the iron warriors and become a skull champion​.

View attachment 959936702

some possessed i may or may not do anything with.​
Now these are the blood angels that I posted pictures of before. They wont appear frequently in the log (it is iron within, iron without) but i think a change of scenery is important once in a while so don't be surprised if some of them make their way onto these pages.

View attachment 959936704

View attachment 959936705


View attachment 959936706

View attachment 959936703​
I'll be using the angels in a mini kill team tourney me and a couple friends are going to do over the next few weeks/months. I'll be posting the battle reports in the correct forum which I will link you to here if your interested when I have them finished.

well thats all i have to say.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

For that DP. If he's metal, just rip him apart, and soak him in pieces...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, kinda waiting on the new codex till I do anything and i ran out of chaos black so i cant paint anything new 

Anyway, using the last of the berzerker parts, some spare possessed and terminator lord head i present the following.

View attachment 959936834​
This sorcerer is an important character in my companies lore, basically he wears khorne symbols and walks around berzerkers all the time to infuriate them further and make them much scarier in battle,

View attachment 959936835

View attachment 959936836​
Picked up some terminators also, they are pretty bog standard but I couldn't really think of anything I could do with the resources I had at the time to make them look any better.

View attachment 959936837

View attachment 959936838

View attachment 959936839

View attachment 959936840

View attachment 959936841​
Oh yeah, I'm not going to go near the daemon prince again. You can barely make out his teeth let alone and smaller details. So next update will probably be a couple days after the new codex drops or if i decide to get anything for my birthday (this coming Monday) I'll probably show that off but for now there isn't anything i can do without some black paint.


----------

